# Anyone want to be Facebook dog buddies?!



## Carriesue

So I'm the only animal person in my entire family/friends, I'm not kidding! But I would love to have some more dog oriented buddies on Facebook, I pretty much only post stuff about my dogs so...  But I'm of the mind that Facebook is for fun, not my personal diary.

Anyways if you want to see more Ollie pics then feel free to add me! I would love to see more dog stuff and pictures in my feed too!

http://www.facebook.com/carrie.wright.140


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm all about a plethora of Ollie pictures! If you can handle tons of Echo pictures


----------



## gaia_bear

I need more dog people on my fb - request sent


----------



## DunRingill

I sent you a request! I understand, my parents aren't dog people either. But I've surrounded myself with friends who are!


----------



## KZoppa

there's a thread floating around for facebook friends....


----------



## llombardo

Carriesue said:


> So I'm the only animal person in my entire family/friends, I'm not kidding! But I would love to have some more dog oriented buddies on Facebook, I pretty much only post stuff about my dogs so...  But I'm of the mind that Facebook is for fun, not my personal diary.
> 
> Anyways if you want to see more Ollie pics then feel free to add me! I would love to see more dog stuff and pictures in my feed too!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/carrie.wright.140


I'll add you There is also dogbook on facebook, you can create an account for the dogs and they can have all of their friends too!!


----------



## Carriesue

Yay! Yeah most people I know are like, "You have four dogs? Are you crazy?!"  And I have no problems with tons of dog pictures and carrying on.


----------



## mego

Added you  going to go make the dog a facebook though


----------



## Karma6577

Sent request!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

make sure you grab gsdlover91 she has one of these as well.


----------



## Shade

Request sent


----------



## mego

http://www.facebook.com/lara.vommajicforest here's lara's page!


----------



## katdog5911

Sent request.... I am always up for some more dog minded people


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I added you.  I mostly talk about the dogs too. lol Most people just don't understand.

Here's mine:
https://www.facebook.com/alyssa.m.zito

I always welcome more GSD friends!


----------



## GatorDog

Request sent!

http://www.facebook.com/alexis.brynolfsonroy


----------



## Carriesue

Awesome, thanks everyone! Love seeing more dog stuff in my feed.


----------



## Cheyanna

I added you. I like pictures. Never thought of putting tons of Fiona's pictures there. Great idea. Now I will have a reason to go to Facebook more than once in a blue moon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

there's 40,000 members on this forum.


----------



## Carriesue

Cheyanna said:


> I added you. I like pictures. Never thought of putting tons of Fiona's pictures there. Great idea. Now I will have a reason to go to Facebook more than once in a blue moon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It started out with me putting up pictures so my mom could see her "grandanimals" because she lives on the other side of the country but now it's just one of the places I upload my pictures.


----------



## Good_Karma

I sent a request, always looking for more dog friends. Anyone can send me a request as well https://www.facebook.com/leahpiaeddy?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Karo4410

I sent requests to both Leah and Carrie. I'd love to have more dog people friends since most of my conversations turn into dog topics :0). People tend to think I'm obsessed. Thanks for posting! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GSDGunner

Sent requests from both me and Gunner.


----------



## *Lisa*

I sent a request 
https://www.facebook.com/LisaPerry55


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Powell

I sent a request. There are others here that are friends on my list. Mostly dogs and radio. 

Powell Way


----------



## mnm

Also sent a request...

Mine is https://www.facebook.com/marsha.millerseck?ref=tn_tnmn

I know I'm already friends with a bunck of people from here...


----------



## Mary&Stella

I just sent you a request !

Mary Brayman !!


----------



## kiya

I sent one.
A while back there was a GSD rescue group in FL that needed votes to win a car, so I gladly helped out. Now they come up on my news feed. Every once in a while my husband points out how nice a new rescue that come in looks, so thats definately helped get him to lean toward the rescue side. I dont really do much on fb but definately like to have more GSD people as friends.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I'll send you one! 

Anyone is welcome to request me as well. Mine are pics of my dogs and chickens and food. LOL. 

https://www.facebook.com/christina.d.germann


----------



## gsdlover91

I posted a similar thread, so were already facebook buddies 

But if anyone else wants to add me and Berlin -

https://www.facebook.com/kdruffel91

https://www.facebook.com/K9berlin.vomdruffel


----------



## DJEtzel

Sent.


----------



## Jag

Friend request sent! I don't post there much, though. I don't know why. I just keep forgetting about it.


----------



## x11

whats facebook?


----------



## ohdev

I was just saying I wish I had more dog loving friends. I have a grand total of zero right now, so I'd love to add anyone! Non-dog people just don't understand c:

http://www.facebook.com/devon.szczepanek


----------



## gaia_bear

http://www.facebook.com/cmcb87

Feel free to add me, I appreciate the dog people and the mountain of pictures that comes with them


----------



## dogfaeries

The majority of the things I post on FB are dog related - our dog show results, misc photos of my dogs, oh, and random photos of the Siamese.

Okay, maybe the occasional OKC Thunder basketball commentary, or something promoting the band my son is in (Tele Mori ). And every once in a while I go crazy and decide to do the photoaday thing, and post those to FB.

If anyone wants another dog friend, feel free to request! I've made a couple of lists to keep my dog friends all in one place so it's easier to read. A list for dog friends and a list for dog show friends. That way they aren't jumbled together with family members and people from high school. 
https://www.facebook.com/dhearn


----------



## SueDoNimm

Here's mine, if anyone wants to add me: https://www.facebook.com/shiloh.wiles

I pretty much only post pics of the dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Request sent!


----------



## Carriesue

Thanks all, you have made my Facebook way more interesting.


----------



## GatorDog

Carriesue said:


> Thanks all, you have made my Facebook way more interesting.


 Hope you're ready. I post way too much dog stuff 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

GatorDog said:


> Hope you're ready. I post way too much dog stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Totally! Besides your pictures are gorgeous and so are your dogs. What type of camera do you have btw? I can't drop the money on one yet but I'm really getting into photography and want to start at least looking into various camera's now.


----------



## leshiahatch

Is there a way we can start a closed group? I'm sure you are all wonderful people I'm just weary of friending anyone on fb that I don't know personally for the safety of my boys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego

Oooh, I can start a group! http://www.facebook.com/groups/131651040343832/

I tried to add what people from here I know were on my friendslist


----------



## Carriesue

Great idea!


----------



## leshiahatch

Awesome I just requested to join. Thank you for being so quick about it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## johngflynn657

Thanks all, you have made my Facebook way more interesting.


----------

